
Announcing Microsoft Web Template Studio - NicoJuicy
https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2019/05/15/announcing-microsoft-web-template-studio/
======
ebg13
So now you can bootstrap your bootstrap? I love it. I often feel like the most
annoying part of any project is actually starting it.

------
jcoc611
I'm coaching this project for the next few months, would love to hear some
feedback!

~~~
brendanmc6
I'm a fairly new React developer, but I've built complex SPAs, React Native
apps, and static generated sites with Gatsby. These are all very different
patterns and approaches with major tradeoffs.

What exactly is the pattern used in a WTS project? Looks like serverless
rendered pages similar to Next.js?

~~~
jcoc611
Thanks for mentioning those patterns, I'll take a look at them. The idea for
this project is to allow the user to choose the pattern, frameworks, and
backend services easily so they fit with their use case.

Right now, we have a React + React Router pattern with an Express node
backend, but the goal is to incorporate different patterns and technologies in
the generation wizard so users can choose. One piece of feedback we want to
hear from the community is: what do you prefer to use when it comes to
frameworks and application patterns for web applications?

------
Nerd2019
I guess it's the LightSwitch of this tech hype cycle!

------
msloverx
Is this released today or next service pack or maybe next year or maybe never?
A bit sick of MS and their so called shipping definiion, i.e. WSL2 will
probably hit GA April 2020 as deep dive guys hinted it will miss the fall
release, meanwhile scott the god proclaims "we are shipping Linux kernel",
it's not even available to insiders yet. #fail oh and where is that your phone
app mirroring announced build 2018

~~~
chatmasta
You can install the VSCode extension, today, with a few key presses.

This is explicitly mentioned in the article.

